
A layer of 'aerogel' could make Mars habitable - zeristor
https://theconversation.com/a-layer-of-aerogel-could-make-mars-habitable-and-even-enable-life-to-develop-there-but-heres-why-we-should-wait-120330
======
zeristor
As ever title trimmed to fit:

"A layer of ‘aerogel’ could make Mars habitable and even enable life to
develop there – but here’s why we should wait"

